# Ultiboard, grosor de las pistas en autoruteo



## metalfox6383 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola:

¿Cuál es la opción para cambiar el grosor de las pistas para el autoruteo? Quisiera que el autoruteo las haga más anchas. ¿O sólo puedo alterar su grosor cuando estas ya estan hechas?

Gracias.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola metalfox, mira si no me equivoco para cambiar lo que vos necesitas y varias opciones mas tenes que ir al menu "options", ahi vas a "pcb properties y luego vas a la pestaña "Design rules". Y en la primera opcion que dice "Trace Width setting", ahi cambias el grosor de las pistas. Al hacer esto tene en cuenta que unidades usas mm, cm, `pulgada.

Estas opciones son para el pcb en general, supongo que se aplican al autoruteo. Pero no estoy seguro porque generalmente no uso el autorouting.

Suerte"!!!!


----------



## metalfox6383 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hola:

Muchas gracias, tu ayuda me ha sido util, aunque en realidad la solución no es la que has mencionado. Sin embargo, la info que me diste me proporcionó pistas.

Bueno, explico entonces cuál es la solución:

Primero hay que crear un grupo de todas las nets en "Tools/Groups Editor". Al momento de crear el grupo, se puede especificar el ancho de sus pistas. Escribir ahí el ancho deseado y ejecutar el autoruteo.

Muchas gracias, sin tu ayuda no la hacía.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 22, 2010)

Jaja, bueno me alegro que lo hayas solucionado.
Voy a tener en cuenta lo que descubriste para mis futuros poryectos.
Suerte con los tuyos!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## oscaraen (Jun 11, 2012)

Alguno sabe como hacer islas en utilboard??


----------

